# Quickfinder



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Could someone please enlighten me on what these files(programs?) are:
Quickfinder Scheduler and Quickfinder Information File ~QF06D4F.IDX and 
~QF06D4F.INC.
Can anyone tell me what program(s) they are associated with and do I need them? 
Some time ago I had created a virtual "D" drive to segregate new programs that I downloaded from the NET. Somehow these two files are on the "D" drive . How the heck could they have gotten there as I have not deliberately placed them there?
Futhermore, if I do need them I would prefer to move them to my "C" drive.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Go to Add/Remove programs in the control panel. Is quickfinder there? I'd uninstall it. It sounds like another useless program. If it's not there, I wouldn't hesitate to get rid of the files myself.

On second thought, does anyone know if it's part of Quicken? If you don't run quicken, dump 'em!

[This message has been edited by Dreamboat (edited 02-18-2000).]


----------



## leem (Feb 1, 1999)

Not sure if memory serves me right but I think it is a part of the Corel Word Pefect suite. No longer on my system so I am not sure. I recall the IDX file as being quite large and I safely deleted it.

[This message has been edited by leem (edited 02-19-2000).]


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Yes I have Corel suite 7 and a short version of Quicken which I never use. Under Add/Remove there is no Quickfinder listed. Under Add/remove Corel it is also not listed - there are many corel programs listed but not that.
PLEASE NOTE: When I hit "Ctrl-alt-del" Quickfinder Scheduler is listed right at the top! - above Explorer and Systray.

Any further suggestions appreciated


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

It is part of the Corel Suite.

It indexes files, and will create the indexes on any drive letters you make. So, if you make an E drive, they will get them too.

If you don't want it running, you will need to turn it off in your Startup.

If you have Windows 98 just go to Start, Run, and type in MSCONFIG and go to the startup tab and UNcheck it.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

I only use Corel for wordprocessing so can I delete these files?

I have W95 so please advise how to remove from the startup.

Thanks for your continuing help.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Sure, you can delete them.

To remove it from startup go to Start, Settings, Taskbar. Choose the Start Menu tab, then choose Remove. Now work your way to your Startup Group and click on the plus sign next to it to open it up. You should see QuickFinder in there. Click on it once then choose Remove down below.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Things are getting STRANGER and STRANGER!
1. I found lots of"finder" programs, especially in Corel. I deleted as many as I could. 
2. There was one *qf* file - QF Scheduler that the screen said could not delete .."is being used by Windows"
3. Two days later, I tried the *qf* find agian and there are all kinds of "finder"files listed back under Corel. Meanwhile they are still in the Recycle bin!
What's going on ?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

The program will generate those files every time it runs. You need to stop it from running first, then delete them. Then no more will be created.

Did you find it in your Startup Group? It not, it may be a registry entry... I don't remember.

Let us know.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Thanks for the explanation of why they returned. I deleted everything from the Startup group except for the item which said I couldn't delete it because Windows(95) was using it. I don't know anything about registries or what to do with them.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

When windows is starting you should see Starting Windows 95. When you do, press F8 and from the startup menu choose Safe Mode. This should allow you to remove everything from the startup group.

Let us know if it is still creating the files after that is done.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Sorry to drag this out so long but before I try the last suggestion:
Is it possible that "Quickfinder" is the W95 program that is used when you go to "Find files and Folders"? 
If not here is more information on this:

1: QFECheck.exe is "Windows 98 Update Information Tool

2."Cannot delete QFSCHED.exe - file being used by Windows..." Found this file in 
C\Corel\Office7\Shared\QFinder7. The Product name is "PerfectFit 32-bit. The Company is Novell. Does the "Shared" tell you anything? Why would Windows use a Corel file?

Thanks for putting up with my interminable questions.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

We're here to help...

When windows loads up, it loads the programs that you have told it to. Even if you don't know you told it... So, when you installed Corel WP, you told it to install and run this program. It is in Shared because other Corel programs can use it - not just WP.

And no, quickfinder is not the Find Files program. It is a Corel program.


----------

